# The most beautiful song you've ever heard.



## StripeKazama (Mar 10, 2008)

Post up the song which you think it's the most beautiful that you've heard. Youtube links are apprciated.

This is my contribute: Empty Room by Sanna Nielsen


----------



## feilen (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hywgk5K6Tps

Definately this- Master Blaster- Hypnotic Tango (video not that good)


----------



## Fox Amoore (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MODq81_cDKI

Bright Eyes, Art Garfunkel.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 10, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eA2TNV7qIrY

Fallen Embers, Enya

(There are many videos of this song, but this vid is one of my favorites. )


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

"Konstantine" by Something Corporate

Such a long and beautiful love song.. I think it is a masterpiece like no other.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eXizlmg4Fvo


StripeKazama, I have to say, that song is amazing.


----------



## chamo (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz1XU5qpjuk
In Flames - Reflect the Storm


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 10, 2008)

Heaven's Not Enough - Yoko Kanno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXnzHCjKIFc


----------



## Esplender (Mar 10, 2008)

I've heard many beautiful songs by many great bands and artists, but I don't have an absolute paramount track that stands up above the rest.

Royal Hunt's Break Your Chains is one of my highest ranked songs I've got in my collection. Nothing but epic, progressive metal goodness accompanied with excellent musicianship and composition.


----------



## Lucid (Mar 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> "Konstantine" by Something Corporate
> 
> Such a long and beautiful love song.. I think it is a masterpiece like no other.
> 
> ...


I love that song ^_^

ummm, I don't really ever think of what the most beatiful song I have heard of is but I guess Dream Theater - Disappear  somewhat fits XD.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 10, 2008)

"Smaointe" by Enya


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 11, 2008)

This is one of the songs I can't ever stop singing, it's just that pritty XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAIMbYSwSWg

"Wishing You Were Somehow Here Again"-Emmy....and I forgot her last name -___-


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 11, 2008)

Ever heard? thats a tuffie. Some beautiful songs i love though.

Sigur ros- untitled 4, Hoppipolla, Heysatan, glosoli, staralfur
Dead can dance- The host of seraphim and orbis de ignis(dark but still beautiful)
Godspeed you! black emperor-Moya
Explosions in the sky-first breath after coma.
Eluvium-Ostinato
Underworld-To heal
Gregor samsa-young and old
Porcupine tree-collapse the light into earth
brian eno-an ending(ascent)
stars of the lid-another ballad for heavy lids
All the music from the movie sunshine


linkage:

sigur ros

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okLCurB1lJw    -glosoli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bClxir4ElIg    -untitled 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDxMQaMqsig    -hoppipola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmE5hZaj8e4    -heysatan

dead can dance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnJOH5PImrw    -the host of seraphim

http://bastetdaugther.imeem.com/music/uyfrLa52/dead_can_dance_orbis_de_ignis/    -orbis de ignis

godspeed you! black emperor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsf2LoLk3SA    - Moya(warning: long one)

explosions in the sky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ93SXIxuG8    - first breath after coma(another long one)

Eluvium

http://mythorp.imeem.com/music/orwRe7-k/eluvium_ostinato/    -ostinato


underworld

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YstFh3GubiM    - to heal

gregor samsa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y4QdfaOrJw    -young and old

porcupine tree

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycj3V_    -JqdA-collapse the light into earth

brian eno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOgQyIMX_XU   -an ending(ascent)

stars of the lid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgVonEb9_sk    - another ballad for heavy lids

john murphy(sunshine)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWlXU2DeYkQ    -the surface of the sun

Annnnnndddd......im spent


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my top choices has to be "Ave Maria" as performed by Sarah Brightman.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXuw9icKXnU


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 11, 2008)

I have no particular favorite, but here are two phenomenal pieces:

Chopin's Nocturne Op.9-2 or Mozart's Sull'aria from the Marriage of Figaro


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 11, 2008)

this song, fuck, this whole band helped me out through high school, seeing them live was a highlight of my life. probably the most beautiful song I've ever heard, one that still bring tears to my eyes.
Cold- "Bleed"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDKOwIimLWY

won't you let me take you for a ride
you can stop the world, try to change my mind
won't you let me show you how it feels
you can stop the world, but you won't change me.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 11, 2008)

Its a tie between the opening music to season 2 of the Venture brothers, or Mortis, Everything dies.

There very pretty tunes.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 11, 2008)

I have NEVER watches Venture Brothers


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 11, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> I have NEVER watches Venture Brothers



One of my top 3 favorite cartoons. Its one of them Adult swim ones.

(Sateva loves her some toons )


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol. Here is another Cold Song that is absolutely beautiful. Scooter Ward (the singer) dedicated it to his Sister that passed away. The lyrics are amazing.
It's so sad the band broke up. It is rare when a band this that much substance comes around...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7E-RHg6VTg&feature=related
Cold - Cure My Tragedy (A Letter To God)


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont think there has been a night in the past 12 years at my house that i have not heard Bauhaus' "Bela Lugosi's Dead."
It has always lulled me to sleep, even before i was old enough to understand the lyrics.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mriBc6NjUhg&feature=related


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont think there has been a night in the past 12 years at my house that i have not heard Bauhaus' "Bela Lugosi's Dead."
It has always lulled me to sleep, even before i was old enough to understand the lyrics. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mriBc6NjUhg&feature=related


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 12, 2008)

Michiyuki by Hikita Kaori is my favourite song, as it's moved me to tears many times. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2W266QMKd4 (It's not a great video, but it's the first one I found and as long as it has the full song I don't care)

And I recently discovered Across the Universe by The Beatles, which is another song that has moved me to tears. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj-4t9drUlM


----------



## parsley (Mar 12, 2008)

The song I would consider most beautiful is "There is an Ocean" by Donovan, from the album Essence to Essence. It is sheer transcendental bliss from beginning to end. 
But I can't find a good link for it, so here are some other lovely songs:
"Saint Simon" by the Shins... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqYMRcnLU0o
"If She Wants Me" by Belle and Sebastian... (weird video, though...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He0aIxpItBw
And Across the Universe... I'll second that song.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 12, 2008)

I would say Ave Maria, both by Gounod/Bach and Schubert.

Shubert's version with Andrea Bocelli

Gounod's Ave Maria with the same singer

Bocelli only impresses me when he sings these two songs. Otherwise, he just can't like, say, the Late Pavarotti, or Ivan Mula.


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 12, 2008)

Teardrops On My Guitar
http://youtube.com/watch?v=R7DRtl6CTqc

My Immortal
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YxQrPXPSVhQ

Here I Stand
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AKlokmPt9JM


----------



## Huey (Mar 12, 2008)

Don McLean's created some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard. Here are two of my favorites:

Crying
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juxvkRDO2Nk

Vincent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's another -- not enough songs that carry this tone. Why I love VNV Nation so much..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mVf2EeTMNJo

Very somber, yet uplifting and inspiring


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2008)

Paradise Lost and CandleLight Fantasia by Symphony X.
Octavarium by Dream Theater (probably too long for YouTube).

I'm positive there are more, but these are all I can think of at the top of my head.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 13, 2008)

Little Wing by Stevie Ray Vaughan. Youtube's sound quality is shit, so it doesn't give the song justice  It must be listened to full quality through headphones. With your eyes closed.
Fender promotional video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdYRzH10L2M
Live:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 13, 2008)

For my grandpa's birthday, my family and I went downtown to watch these guys perform live. I their style is so romantic and soothing. n.n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcDUGRvDE5I&feature=related


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 14, 2008)

There are a few I can't pick..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQfERb9HVk Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance my class had to sing this on my 6th grade graduation and.. well.. Nostalgia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFNxzKXxgwc Mae - The Sun and the Moon, I love listening to this song.. Just soothing to me..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOTMWPcaM6c Mae - Giving It Away (Acoustic) I liked the regular song, but when I heard it with just piano.. I fell in love with this song..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_HYgc_FfDc Faith Hill - There You'll Be, love this movie and this song..

Theres more I just haven't found em all..

-Onyx


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is easily the most uplifting song I know of, i listen to it every day, well the extended version i mean. if this doesn't get to you i don't know what possibly could.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avKOuNjucgA

IT'S NOT A RICKROLL i promise it's 1000000 times better

the long version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTdsijn32HQ


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, probably not the most beautiful songs I've ever heard, but maybe because I've heard them so many times, they stick out in my mind

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=f1p7C5Bt8R4
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=mD4664Iine4
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=04GsXXO78fA
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=LMasuJKg73c
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=uTj8TAEPl6g


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 14, 2008)

And say whatever you want about Madonna butchering John Lennon, I like this one anyway
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=xNhsr-ml87Y


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, I really like this catchy song, too.
Le Festin- by Camille


----------



## Oni (Mar 15, 2008)

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc[/youtube]

Not the "most beautiful". It is enchanting nonetheless.


[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Vct-GGO5s[/youtube]
Ahem, donate. Just imagine NOT living in a cultured pompous society in which food is available almost everywhere. Computers??? wtf are those?

Some Africare establishments are the only places in which small villages can recieve proper medical attention. Scary. Aids is another thing which plauges certain parts of the land. I imagine that Africa's population has a low birth/child-mortality rate. Imagine seeing your newborn baby or 6 year old little girl die from disease which can be cured easily with modern technology and medicine which Africare most likely provides. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africare
http://www.africare.org/

We should transform Africa into a giant civilized zoo. ^.^ So much land, so many critters!

I am extremely jealous when I see people playing with cheetah as if they were house cats. *sighs*

*end rant*

I just think that little beautiful treasures should be shown with things that should have our attention.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 15, 2008)

I forgot which Indian tribe this song came from, but it's very uplifting and beautiful nonetheless 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edXSbRXK_M8


----------



## Oni (Mar 17, 2008)

Wins

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KtKy0bdMC0[/youtube]


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txtqFA05yco&feature=related

This one has some memorys on it as well. 

Still prettyful though.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 20, 2008)

Tears for Fears- Mad World

kinda liked the Gary Jules version too

and the Gears of War commercial 

and this one is cool too (you might want to turn down your volume)


----------



## Stryke (Mar 20, 2008)

Everything by Micheal Buble.

*as in the song "everything", not every song he does >.>


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 21, 2008)

Almost everything by jesu. Such raw, emotional, beautifal and sometimes heavy music. Justin k broadrick is a musical genius IMO.


----------



## Swampwulf (Mar 21, 2008)

Ashokan Farewell
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx6dxrhqPZY

It's most popularly know as performed by Celtic Woman, or as the theme to 'The Civil War', but listening to the artist that composed it, in it's purest form brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 21, 2008)

So many to choose from. Well, apologies if anyone's already used this song, but the one my mind keeps coming back to is Josh Groban - Oceano.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Mar 24, 2008)

Maris Stella by Digitonal

This song has absolutely no equal. It's ethereal, mysterious, and eerie, yet in a perfectly beautiful fashion. The vocals are gorgeous and the instrumentation is very expressive.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qz7vGW2_5c0 enough said


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=A3_n0B1EaOY


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

I feel retarded now


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 24, 2008)

"For Good" from Wicked and Sunrise, Sunset from Fiddler on the Roof are both nice to listen to.

A beautiful song? I don't really know. The only song that made me cry was "When She Loved Me" by Sarah MacLachlan.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 24, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> "For Good" from Wicked and Sunrise, Sunset from Fiddler on the Roof are both nice to listen to.
> 
> A beautiful song? I don't really know. The only song that made me cry was "When She Loved Me" by Sarah MacLachlan.



Yeah! I love "For Good" too n.n Unfortunately I still haven't seen the musical...>.>

Here's another song I loved ever since I was a kid n.n
"Maybe I'm Amazed"-Paul McCartney
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrB3H7wg558


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=A3_n0B1EaOY



You know you go on the internet too much when you recognize a Rickroll by its YouTube URL...

/Maybe I'm just very succeptable to being Rickroll'd.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 25, 2008)

Blood of Cuchulainn: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=1TezgCpPuys
Iona: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=fT9lTqqu3qI&feature=related
The Child Deirdre: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=nzOjqoQSyz0&feature=related


----------



## Toungy (Mar 25, 2008)

Ludovico Einaudi - Divenire, from the identically named album Divenire. One of _the_ most beautiful songs that I've ever heard. Always puts me in a great mood.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - The Great Below

Don't have a link, but it's probably on youtube somewhere. Pants-wettingly awesome when played live.


----------



## Kitomi (Mar 26, 2008)

the most beautiful song ive -seen-

Same song. Different videos

aberdeen city- pretty pet

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VaHS-y_mapQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PzjrmeCtgHE

theyre both great.


----------



## Helsing (Mar 26, 2008)

Out Of My Hands by Dave Matthews Band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFrRdWPW9k   (there are actually a few Supernatural fan vid's using this song)


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 26, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> AzurePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I may just put that in my signiture


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2008)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> I may just put that in my signiture



Feel free.


----------

